# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Konsultasi seputar DIY chiller

## Dwieka

Bagi agan2 yang ingin mencoba membuat chiller kolam ikan koi , bisa konsultasi dengan saya.
Apabila agan domisili di Jogja/Solo ..bila ada waktu senggang bisa bikin janji bertemu saya.

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

> kalau pakai 1 hp bisa ngk om, bisa nangis pakai 5 pk


Hahaha ... nangis kenapa om ... khan tinggal masukin nomor token listrik ...  :Faint:

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

> untuk brp pk om Dwi?
> ap ga salah? 100lt/mnt kali om?


Pakai pompa air biasa om...shimzu PS 130 an..yang kapasitas liter/menit nya kecil antara 10 sampai 40 liter/menit.
Bukan pompa2 kolam koi pada umumnya.
Harus dipisahkan antara sistem chiller nya dan sistem pompa kolam nya, sebaiknya jangan dijadikan satu.

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

> om Dwieka kayanya biasa maen marine ya kalo di koi kolam 4 ton disuruh pake 5 or 11 hp kayanya ga bakal laku
> di koi kolam rata2 10t lebih...maunya semua pake yg 1,5 sd 2 hp saja buat 10t


Delta T pada kolam ikan ....saya anggap tidak konstan mas , karena delta T cenderung tidak konstan maka flow air tidak saya perhitungkan.

Flow air saya perhitungkan apabila delta T nya konstan ( selalu segitu ).

Apabila terjadi blocking ice pada evaporator , apakah tidak diperhatikan konstruksi evaporatornya mas..., mungkin evaporator terlalu rapat konstruksinya. Sehingga penyerapan kalor tidak sempurna.

----------


## Fitriadi76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dwieka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

